# ga16de , sr20de , sr20det , ga16ve , sr20vet whats teh diff??



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

whats teh diffference between any of these motors.. 


i have a sr20det and a ga16de whats teh difference between the rest of the engines.... 


ga16de , sr20de , sr20det , ga16ve , sr20vet, sr20ve

i hope i have those right.... 

what is the best to go with ...

whats teh ve stand for 

im inlove with my sr20 but i want to know ....... is the sr20vet better ?? i have no idea... the guy at my garage says that it is ....... 
i need help


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there is no GA16VET, there is a SR16VE... the VE means it has VVL technology, Nissan's overseas version of Honda's VTEC. Only the SR20VET has VVL/VTEC and turbo, a truely unique engine.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

On SR20VEs and SR16VEs. 

Now you know...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

D=DOHC(Dual over head cam)
V=NEO VVL(Nissan Ecology Oriented Variable Valve Lift)
E=Electronic fuel injection
T=Turbo
TT=Twin Turbo
R=supercharged
i=throttle body injection

There it is, the complete list of Nissan abbreviations used in engine designations.

Oh, and one more thing, before hitting the post button, please proofread your posts to make sure they are intelligable and have reasonably correct spelling and grammar.It makes it easier for the rest of us to answer your questions.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of turbos. In theory yes, and millions of people and buses and every other internal combustion contraption uses them, but in the real world of car driving its just one more thing that can break. Same with AWD. Its a liability waiting to happen. 
Thats why I went with the SR20VE. Better low end than the GA and NA too.
But if I was ever offered an AWD turbo car I wouldn't pass it up. And non-high strung turbos with the right management and design last as long as the rest of the car with proper maintenence.

Seth


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

which has more power the sr20det or the sr20ve? and prices on the ve? does it come with a T which would the hp be for that ?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *There it is, the complete list of Nissan abbreviations used in engine designations. *


You forgot S= carburetor....I gotta repasent tha old skoo...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> which has more power the sr20det or the sr20ve? and prices on the ve? does it come with a T which would the hp be for that ?


There are many different types of ve engines but most are simply too rare to find and cost an arm and a leg. When people speak of the sr20ve engine, they usually refer to the engine that comes from the Nissan Primera (Infiniti G20 bodystyle), Bluebird, Wingroad, or Autobacs Garaiya. It is rated at 187hp and 145lbs torque. Like other people said, it is the Nissan version of VTEC. Here is a list of the other ve engines:

How many different VE motors are there? 
There are five (5) VE motors. 
SR16VE - 173hp 5 speed Manual 97-2001 
SR16VE N1 - 197hp 5 speed Manual 97-98 
SR20VE - 187hp CVT 6 speed Auto 97-2001 
SR20VE - 204hp 6 speed Manual 2001-Present 
SR20VET - 276hp AWD Turbo 2002-Present 

How much power does the VE have? 
SR16VE - 173hp @ 7800rpm / 119lb torque @ 7200rpm 
SR16VE N1 - 197hp @ 7800rpm / 134lb torque @ 7600rpm 
SR20VE - 187hp @ 7000rpm / 145lb torque @ 6000rpm 
SR20VET - 276hp @ 6400rpm / 228lb torque @ 3200rpm 

How much do they cost? 
SR16VE - $1000-$1600 
SR16VE N1 - $3000+ good luck finding one* 
SR20VE - $1000-$2500 
SR20VET - unknown 
*Only 500 of these engines are thought to have been produced. 
**These are average prices based on availability and engine condition. Actual prices may vary. 

What are the origins of these motors? 
SR16VE - 1.6L VVL motor found in the Nissan Sunny Lucino VZ-R, Sunny GT and Pulsar VZ-R. 
SR16VE N1 - 1.6L VVL motor found in the Nissan Pulsar VZ-R N1 and Pulsar VZ-R N1 SSS. 
SR20VE - 2.0L VVL motor found in the Nissan Primera (Infiniti G20 bodystyle), Bluebird, Wingroad, and Autobacs Garaiya. 
SR20VET - 2.0L turbocharged VVL motor found in the Nissan X-Trail SUV, and Trailrunner Concept Car. 

Now I would love to have a sr20vet engine but that is never going to happen. Personally, I don't think anything can beat the sr20det.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually.. vtec isnt even close to what VVL is.. Vtec, is just a cam timing like we have, that is a more agressive cam, Very agressive.. and has an extra lobe that enguages.. while vvL is actually DOHC, with 3 lobes on each cam, these lobes adjust themselfs constantly, with a combination of 9 different driving settings, 3 exhaust, 3 intake, and depending on how your driving style is (thanks ECU) you will be given the cam setup, that will give best gas mileage.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Simply explaining it as Nissan's VTEC makes sense to a lot more people.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *actually.. vtec isnt even close to what VVL is.. Vtec, is just a cam timing like we have, that is a more agressive cam, Very agressive.. and has an extra lobe that enguages.. while vvL is actually DOHC, with 3 lobes on each cam, these lobes adjust themselfs constantly, with a combination of 9 different driving settings, 3 exhaust, 3 intake, and depending on how your driving style is (thanks ECU) you will be given the cam setup, that will give best gas mileage. *


VTEC is not just valve timing, it has lift too. there are versions of VTEC w/ and w/o valve lift variation.... VTEC also has 3 lobes on their cams.

DOHC cams with VTEC are the real versions of VTEC, the SOHC engines had another version of it... I never bothered to figure out what the differences were but someone here can explain it.


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

so ve is a good engine im guessing......... there are 2 my garage is talkin bout..... im sportin the sr20de now ...... im going to be doing a swap before the end of july ....... i just need to know what one to do?


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

by the way ...... thanks for all that information on the engines...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

go for the VE, it's different... only thing is you'll have a more difficult time sourcing some of the parts...


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

thats true 
crap hahah that might suck


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Depends on how regular you are with maintenance.Turbos need 2500 mile oil changes and should use a good synthetic like Mobil 1 or Royal Purple.They also have a higher chance of things going wrong.If you plan on using the stock turbo,many companies will not warranty that it is good, only the shortblock,and you don't know anything about how it's previous owner treated it.Same for VE,but there is less to go wrong in a non turbo engine.If you skip oil changes and drive a lot, go VE.


----------



## ptsalita (Feb 23, 2004)

*SR16 ve Bore& Stroke*

This is a different Question , The Size of the pistons of sr20de and sr16 ve (86mm) is practically the same right because they share the same engine block. but I just want to know the availability of the stroke sr20 86mm - sr16 68.7mm much shorter , because of these engine is rare ( sr16 ve N1) , and does it share the same cylinder head except the cams of course.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ptsalita said:


> This is a different Question , The Size of the pistons of sr20de and sr16 ve (86mm) is practically the same right because they share the same engine block. but I just want to know the availability of the stroke sr20 86mm - sr16 68.7mm much shorter , because of these engine is rare ( sr16 ve N1) , and does it share the same cylinder head except the cams of course.


im not 100% sure, but i beleave its the same head. just got vvl


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just so it's known, nobody mentioned that there's no such thing as a GA16VE.....there isn't. Nor is there a ga16ve-t


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

*sr16ve does exist*

http://www.auto.vl.ru/catalog/nissan/lucino/1999_1/

check out # 13 ...... it does exist ... the russians use that engine and also the ga15de


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nisdrivensan said:


> http://www.auto.vl.ru/catalog/nissan/lucino/1999_1/
> 
> check out # 13 ...... it does exist ... the russians use that engine and also the ga15de



like I said, there's no such thing as a GA16VE. Re-read #13, it's an SR16VE. totally different engine.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

2 bad no 1 said that the sr16ve doesnt exist genious he said ga16ve and ga16ve-t doesnt exist


----------



## ktx49 (Mar 15, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> 2 bad no 1 said that the sr16ve doesnt exist genious he said ga16ve and ga16ve-t doesnt exist



GO WITH THE SR20VE!!

first of all go to these forums sr20forum.com

but secondly, they have these SR20VEs above 210WHP with bolt ons!! thats definately gonna be quicker than a standard SR20DET swap....but there is definately more room for potential with the turbo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, that's incorrect. I've seen simple sr20det swaps with stock turbo and front mount intercooler make 230whp.

also the VE is more expensive to buy right off the bat


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this really is one of the most useful threds ever (im serious) thanks i always get confused with all the different nissan engines :thumbup:


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

OK, my question is that if the sr20ve is more expensive and the sr20det gets more WHP then why is the VE more expensive. Is this due to the rareness of the engine and if so which one is better over all?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> OK, my question is that if the sr20ve is more expensive and the sr20det gets more WHP then why is the VE more expensive. Is this due to the rareness of the engine and if so which one is better over all?


it is a more advanced engine because of the vvl so more computers involved so $! :thumbup:


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> it is a more advanced engine because of the vvl so more computers involved so $! :thumbup:


Thanx for the reply. Helped clear up some things.


----------

